# Honda HS928



## highdesignfool (Jan 23, 2017)

I'm pretty set on avoiding the Honda HSS models and using the time between now and next winter to find a cherry HS928. 
In looking at some images online, it looks like Honda stiffened up the bucket with a brace that goes from the gear box to the top of the bucket, and added some skid outriggers behind the bucket. Does anyone know when these features were added? Also, the muffler looks different and the work light seems much more robust.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

I'm not sure, but I think the auger support was put on the blowers that had a stub (not full length of bucket) auger shaft. The rear skid shoes were on the 3 number models, and side shoes on the 2 number models (like HS928, vs HS80). Member hsblowerfan probably knows much more, or [email protected] can look up the serial. I know they sell add on side skids but they require drilling. This site has what they admit is a partial list of year breakdowns by the SZ numbers on the frame.
https://planopower.com/store/honda/index_snowblowers.shtml
They are in Texas, which is a strange place to have any information for snowblowers. Boats.net I think is in Florida and they have many of the diagrams and parts for decent prices if you didn't already know.
Honda Snowblower Parts


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

[email protected] would be your best bet to know the exact information about them.
On the gearbox support bracket, I'm guessing it was added in early-mid 2000s. It was added to protect the gearbox.(all HS624, 724, 828, 928, 1132 and 1332 have stub axles coming out of the gearbox unlike older HS50, 55, 70 and 80 that had a full length axle).
On the "outriggers" behind the auger housing, I think it happened in 09-10 along with the different auger housing sides. If you look at them closely you'll notice that the "stamped" areas of the auger housings are quite different although the perimeter shape is the same....


----------



## highdesignfool (Jan 23, 2017)

hsblowersfan said:


> [email protected] would be your best bet to know the exact information about them.
> On the gearbox support bracket, I'm guessing it was added in early-mid 2000s. It was added to protect the gearbox.(all HS624, 724, 828, 928, 1132 and 1332 have stub axles coming out of the gearbox unlike older HS50, 55, 70 and 80 that had a full length axle).
> On the "outriggers" behind the auger housing, I think it happened in 09-10 along with the different auger housing sides. If you look at them closely you'll notice that the "stamped" areas of the auger housings are quite different although the perimeter shape is the same....




You're right about the different embossed sides. Maybe to add more rigidity


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

You should be able to get a pretty good deal on a new leftover or used HS928 since snowblowers sales are at the downhill stage (that's the only way I'd get an HS vs an HSS).

I'm positive that the clogging issues (on wet/slushy/heavy conditions) will be addressed sooner or later on the HSS models.

Personally regardless of the possibility of clogging issues if buying new, I'd get an HSS928ATD vs an HS928.


----------

